# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Two mics --to-- one input

## Tom F

Is there an inexpensive way to Y two codensor mics? join  two cables into one cable.  Either before or after the preamp.

I use a Crate acoustic amp; has two inputs, one for an instrument, and the other for a mic/instrument.  The instrument input (only accepts 1/4" jack) does not seem to work for a mic.  So I am thinking of joining the two mics into one cable and use the amp's mic input.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I use one of these. It also provides phantom power.

----------


## Chunky But Funky

Mackie 402 VLZ3 would be another option.  

Doug

----------


## Tom F

Mike, will that unit join the two inputs into one output ?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Suddenly I'm having a senior moment. OK, I use that unit to get phantom power and adapt differing cable attachments. You need a small mixer.

----------


## Tim2723

Tom, perhaps you were referring to something like a Y-cable?

http://accessories.musiciansfriend.c...XLR?sku=330539

----------


## Ray(T)

That one produces two outputs from one input, Tim. As Mike says, combining two inputs into one output needs a mixer.
Ray

----------


## Chunky But Funky

> Tom, perhaps you were referring to something like a Y-cable?
> 
> http://accessories.musiciansfriend.c...XLR?sku=330539


Hey Tim, 
I don't think that's the best way to combine signals.  Here's a quick search I found on-line:

Never, we repeat, never try to combine two signals into one with a Y cable or use a single mono cable. Here’s why. Outputs are low impedance and always must be connected to a high impedance input. If you tie the two outputs together (with a Y cable or mono cable), each output will try to drive the other, which can force them beyond the safe current limit and possibly into short circuit. At minimum, you will experience a severe loss of signal. Worst case; you can damage your iPod or laptop. Remember, a Y cable that splits one signal into two is okay (stereo to 2 x mono). Combining two signals into one is right out! 

This would especially be a no-no with phantom power if condensors are involved from what I remember.  This behringer mixer is only $10 more than the cable solution.  I'm just more a fan of Mackie than Behringer stuff.  

(I just re-read the OP and saw that condensors were specifically mentioned in the question, so phantom power would indeed come into play)
Doug

----------


## Tim2723

Yup, sorry.  That's a gazowta when you need a gazinta.  I misunderstood the question.  A small mixer is the ticket.

----------


## steve V. johnson

Two things come to mind...

1)  At Radio Shack (among others), probably the cheapest option, you can find an inline transformer that accomodates an XLR (mic) on one end and 1/4" (instrument) on the other, and they come in the various gender combinations. You could use this to put a mic into your amp's instrument input, or to put an instrument into your amp's mic input.  You'd still need some power for the mics unless they're electret condensors (see below).

2)  If you go to one of the big music retailers and search on "mixer" and look at the very cheapest ones, you will find some that are passive, some that are almost passive (run on batteries) and others that are small and accomodate 1 to 4 mics and have a single output.

Finally, there are small mixers that are inexpensive, have phantom power and EQs and lots of gozintas and gozoutas.

Note:  Since you're using condensor mics, you'll need to either use electret condensor mics, which use an onboard battery, or provide phantom power somehow.  There are stand-alone phantom power boxes, some of which are inexpensive.  Some of them run on power from the wall, others (the least expensive) use batteries, in which case you'll have to pay attention to how much current they provide.  Some condensor mics need a specific amount of voltage, others care less.
I have two phantom power boxes that serve two mics each and run on two 9v batteries each, just for some field work.  I carried a lot of batteries until I had enough experience to understand how long a fresh battery load would last.

I hope this helps.

stv

----------


## Tom F

Awesome, thanks to all who responded.  

I may just pick up a small mixer that has a pre-amp and phantom.  That way I can use it for some home recording also.

----------


## Ben Milne

Tom, in your situation a small mixer will be the way to go.

FWIW, there is a way to run y split condensers (from a console) using a y-split that has a resistor to bring the impedance back to normal operating range, though It's really only done on large scale orchestral concerts that run a lot of spot mics. - it's a way of reducing the number of channels down to something that will fit into a large format mixing console.  
The mic capsules should be the same variety, and both mics would be used in the same section IE both picking up 2nd violins(eg), 1st mic on the 1st row, 2nd mic on the 2nd row which would therefore mean that the channel effectively has 2 response fields which will be amplified with both mics picking up similar material.

good luck with your search for a small scale mixer.  I've seen that Soundcraft have released a range of small mixers which i'm sure would be better quality that some of the options out there.  also consider Yamaha N series or even Mackie Onyx.

Good luck and Have Fun!

----------


## Ray(T)

If you're buying a mixer, bear in mind that the number of channels you need is a bit like MAS - you can never have enough. Get one with four and you'll soon find you could use eight. I once hired a 36 channel desk for a musical show. The hire company didn't have one in stock so they sent a 48 and by the opening night I had used them all.
Ray

----------

